# Cant connect to server 2008r2 over vpn using windows 7 client



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi guys,

i followed an online guide to setup the vpn server on server 2008 r2
i selected my network card and ran the setup which completed successfully 
my server is a domain controller

i also port forwarded udp 500 and tcp 1723 from my router pointing to my servers ip

when i try connect to the server by creating a new connection and then putting in details
like domain, external ip address and username and password it says connecting
then i get a "connection failed with error 812

The connection was prevented because of a policy configured on your RAS/VPN server. Specifically, the authentication method used by the server to verify your username and password may not match the authentication method configured in your connection profile. Please contact the Administrator of the RAS server and notify them of this error."

i googled this and it said that dial up didnt have access allowed in the account properties
the below line is selected in dial up of the accounts properties
*Control access through NPS Network Policy*.

i also read to put the server name before the user name but this didnt help either
it just says the user name or password is wrong...when i know its right.

can anybody please give me some ideas to research and try...thanks


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

ok got it sorted...

went to control panel/administrative tools and then user accounts...looks more like a behind the scenes (similar to 2003 server) view opposed to Active Directory Center....here I was able to change *Control access through NPS Network Policy*. to allow access...and it works...


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

since i got the vpn working i have no internet pages on my clients or server.
teamviewer is working but rdp is not...any ideas?

i cant ping the server over the lan and rdp almost works over my vpn then crashes
i chose my internal interface just like the guide said...but im having problems now...please help!

what would be the easiest way to roll back the changes?


----------

